# Moving to Thailand



## SaraSalem (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, 

My husband's job is relocating us to Thailand starting mid August. I have. Daughter who will be 2 an. Half years old by then. I was wondering if you know about nurseries, after school activities such as swimming, ballet, gymnastics, etc, and play groups for this age in Bangkok! 


Thank you, 
Sara


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Exactly where in Bangkok? It's a very large city and movement around it is slow and problematic. Suggest you initially focus your search in areas very close to your husband's workplace. As per my comments in another recent thread here, suggest to you seek out Bangkok-specific expat forums (use google) and then look for previous threads on kindergartens etc. It's a very common & recurring topic.


----------

